# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Healthy Protein bars -choc banana flavor

## G-Force

i like protein bars for convenience but hate all the sugars, fats, colouring and preservatives they put in them to make them nutritionally shite

this is a healthy recipe for a protein bar mixture - it actually comes out more looking like a cake but u can cut them into pieces and take them with you to work nice and easily as they stick together well and dont crumble everywhere



*INGREDIENTS*

300g banana (raw)
1 tsp ground cinnamon
2 tbsp unsweetened cocoa powder
12 large egg whites
4oz skim milk
200g whole grain oats
1/3 cup splenda
90g chocolate whey

*
DIRECTIONS*

mix all into large mixing bowl. pour into non stick cake pan - bake at 150 degrees Celsius until firm (around 25mins). leave until cold then cut to size

i cut mine into 8 slices
*
NUTRITIONAL INFO per slice (if cut into 8slices)*


PRO: 21g
CARB: 27g
FAT: less than 2g


they dont taste as good as regular pro bars but they are a hell of a lot healthier and very easy to make

ENJOY

----------


## STRANGE

about how many bananas is 300G ??

----------


## Pinkvelvet

That sounds soooo good!!! I'll have to give'm a whirl....

Mike...I think one large banana is about 7 oz...or 198 g.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## smokethedays

just buy a little over half a pound bro.

----------


## G-Force

3 small banana's came to exactly 300g as luck would have it - otherwise i wouldve had to mess around with cutting them in half and what not

----------


## Dave321

good post, I'll give em' a try... thanks G.

----------


## STRANGE

Thanks Guys im deff gona try these

BUT what about calories????

----------


## Pinkvelvet

I'm thinking cals would be roughly....

21 g of pro x 4 cal/g = 84 cals come from pro

27 g of carb x 4 cal/g = 108 cals come from carb

I'll say 2 g of fat x 9 cal/g = 18 cals come from fat....

Total cals = 210 approximately

Not bad...

----------


## STRANGE

> I'm thinking cals would be roughly....
> 
> 21 g of pro x 4 cal/g = 84 cals come from pro
> 
> 27 g of carb x 4 cal/g = 108 cals come from carb
> 
> I'll say 2 g of fat x 9 cal/g = 18 cals come from fat....
> 
> Total cals = 210 approximately
> ...


Is that for the whole batch or each bar????

----------


## Pinkvelvet

Thats based on the info from G-Force...suggestion of 8 slices...but, how big they are...I'm not sure...

As far as I can tell...if its 8 slices...the calories would be for one of the eight slices

----------


## G-Force

> Thats based on the info from G-Force...suggestion of 8 slices...but, how big they are...I'm not sure...
> 
> As far as I can tell...if its 8 slices...the calories would be for one of the eight slices



correct

----------


## G-Force

i found a nicer way to eat them - tastier and more cals

i heated up one slice in the microwave and added 200g non fat Bio-Yogurt, a handful of blackberries and one scoop of whey (i used butter cream toffee which is amazing)

*the totals for this dish were:

PRO: 55g
CARBS: 45g
FAT: 2g*

*KCALS: 418*

i had this for breakfast this morning - really nice

give it a try

----------


## Pinkvelvet

> i found a nicer way to eat them - tastier and more cals
> 
> i heated up one slice in the microwave and added 200g non fat Bio-Yogurt, a handful of blackberries and one scoop of whey (i used butter cream toffee which is amazing)
> 
> *the totals for this dish were:
> 
> PRO: 55g
> CARBS: 45g
> FAT: 2g*
> ...





I think I'm in love!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## G-Force

with me or the recipe?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## STRANGE

thnanks im gona make these today!!!

----------


## Pinkvelvet

> with me or the recipe?



Can I say both!!! Or, is that too presumptuous?

----------


## xtinaunasty

hey g-force...that sounds really yummy!

what brand chocolate whey did you use?

----------


## G-Force

> Can I say both!!! Or, is that too presumptuous?



nope that sounds good to me  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## G-Force

> hey g-force...that sounds really yummy!
> 
> what brand chocolate whey did you use?



actually i didnt use chocolate whey cos i didnt have any but i used DYMATISE butter cream toffee

(best tasting whey i've ever tasted)

if i did wana use chocolate i would recomment ON's Choch whey

----------


## Pinkvelvet

> nope that sounds good to me



 :Bbblush:

----------


## Fordfan01

bump this is absolutly amazing and good for ppl who dont have time to eat a full 8 meals

----------


## takedownII

anyone try this???

----------


## Fordfan01

i did bro they are fvcking amazing

----------


## Tigershark

I am making these right now.

----------


## j4ever41

im printing this as i type,gotta try it,thanks bro.

----------

